# We designed Our first watch and we need your opinion



## Georgy_Karas

Hello Guys !

For the last few months, me and my team, have spent a huge amount of time in a completely new task for us. In our daily boring lives, we run boring IT & ECOM businesses, but lately we started a new company, our own microbrand and oh, god - it's so much fun in doing it. Well, I had dreamed about it for the last few years, and finally we are getting closer to real product.

We had a lot of concepts and variations of how our watch should look like, more than 15 case designs, but all started from this very small Mood Board:









And this is what we came to - 3-Hand Watch, Low-light sandblasted Finish on the case, Decorative ceramic bezel, High quality rubber band. It is the final design, 6 different combinations:







































We want to know what different people think about those designs. We need your opinion guys!


----------



## Karriope

I'm not sure I see the inspiration link, but I feel a bit of Genta-ism here. It's tasteful, I think perhaps the logo marker could be more integrated, it feels like an afterthought. I like the handset, but if you can do bi-color lume I think it might make some sense to have a dimmer or different color lume for the tail pip.


----------



## yankeexpress

What material is the case? I assume 316L.
What size is the case? I assume 40mm.
What movement will be powering it? I assume a high-beat Miyota 9015.
What is the rough price point? I assume $500USD, less for early orders.

Looks good.


----------



## Vlance

Not really my style. Wish someone would do a classic field watch with a screwdown crown.


----------



## lvt

1. Why the name Brilon?

2. Why no date window?


----------



## L-800

Maybe you team can take of inspiration from yours technical iconic models for some design elements.

(Only a suggestion, don't take it so literally)


----------



## dspt

seems like you've hidden a crucial element of your "mood board". you had more than 15 case designs, but ended up with one, that looks surprisingly close to an iconic design of another watch company... a simplified version of it, but still very recognizable...


----------



## t3tan3k

dspt said:


> seems like you've hidden a crucial element of your "mood board". you had more than 15 case designs, but ended up with one, that looks surprisingly close to an iconic design of another watch company... a simplified version of it, but still very recognizable...


First thing i saw as well.. you cant have those "ears" on the case and not try to look like nautilus


----------



## Chris Stark

I like #1 the best although I've never been a huge fan of hooded lugs.

Also, imho the second hand arrow it too large.

Best of luck!


----------



## OvrSteer

If this is the final design... I'm not sure why you need our opinion? Can you please come back and fill us in on the specifications, most notably size, lug width and movement specs? The material used in the bezel?

1 & 3 are the only ones I personally feel look good. I don't like goldtone, and the white dial one fails with white straps (ugly) and black lume (cool but impractical.) The maroon bezel is also a permanent "no" from me; I don't wear anything that color but it could be OK for someone else.

Also, will a date version be offered?


----------



## MechaMind

Nice but a bit too slick in my opinion.
Smooth case , integral transition to strap, all edges are rounded with similar radii. - The dial is a little exception here.
No offence,.. its not bad at all, but I personally like a rock with characterizing edges more than a piece of soap..
There is more to discover.. interest does not drop after the first quick look but increases to discover more detail.
What material would the black (6)case be?.. synthetic stone?


----------



## MechaMind

Nice but a bit too slick in my opinion.
Smooth case , integral transition to strap, all edges are rounded with similar radii. - The dial is a little exception here.
No offence,.. its not bad at all, but I personally like a rock with characterizing edges more than a piece of soap..
There is more to discover.. interest does not drop after the first quick look (and the feeling there is rather everything seen what could be) but increases to discover more detail.
What material would the black (6)case be?.. synthetic stone? Nice idea..


----------



## Georgy_Karas

Karriope said:


> I'm not sure I see the inspiration link, but I feel a bit of Genta-ism here. It's tasteful, I think perhaps the logo marker could be more integrated, it feels like an afterthought. I like the handset, but if you can do bi-color lume I think it might make some sense to have a dimmer or different color lume for the tail pip.


Yeah, can't argue about Genta-ism and etc. definitely we was inspired in some way  Thanks for the idea about dimmer lume on the tail tip of second hand, it's sounds logically


----------



## Georgy_Karas

yankeexpress said:


> What material is the case? I assume 316L.
> What size is the case? I assume 40mm.
> What movement will be powering it? I assume a high-beat Miyota 9015.
> What is the rough price point? I assume $500USD, less for early orders.
> 
> Looks good.


Material is SS 316L, yeah, but also we think about forged carbon as well - for black model 
Size is 41 mm
We are still arguing about Movement, I think more likely it will be NH38A, but also we think about 9015 - what is better for your opinion and why ?



lvt said:


> 1. Why the name Brilon?
> 
> 2. Why no date window?


1. Of course, I can come up with an incredibly deep and long story about brand name which mostly will be a pure lie, that what a lot of brands do. To be true this is just nice and stylish word that in my opinion esthetically corresponds to the core idea of our design. 
2. Because we want to keep it simple for now. In future we will add this option



dspt said:


> seems like you've hidden a crucial element of your "mood board". you had more than 15 case designs, but ended up with one, that looks surprisingly close to an iconic design of another watch company... a simplified version of it, but still very recognizable...


Personally i don't think that is look much like Nautilus. I mean really - the only thing that might be same is those "ears".



Chris Stark said:


> I like #1 the best although I've never been a huge fan of hooded lugs.
> 
> Also, imho the second hand arrow it too large.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks for your opinion !



OvrSteer said:


> If this is the final design... I'm not sure why you need our opinion? Can you please come back and fill us in on the specifications, most notably size, lug width and movement specs? The material used in the bezel?
> 
> 1 & 3 are the only ones I personally feel look good. I don't like goldtone, and the white dial one fails with white straps (ugly) and black lume (cool but impractical.) The maroon bezel is also a permanent "no" from me; I don't wear anything that color but it could be OK for someone else.
> 
> Also, will a date version be offered?


We need opinion because it's not that smart to start production without knowing what your potential customer thinks about your product. Absolutely agree about white dial, we'll keep only 3 combinations in total and none of them will be with white dial or strap.
Size is 41mm, lug to lug 48,5mm. Movement NH38A or 9015, bezel is ceramic and in black version (3 and 6) is a slate stone. Date function will be offered in future, yes


----------



## supawabb

4 changes I would like to see

1) taller crown (stick out slightly further out from the watch 1-1.5mm more)
2) dislike the B at the 12 o'clock position. Distracts from the tasteful dial.
3) arrow on second hand too large.
4) something more needs to be written under the AUTOMATIC.


----------



## centaur

#3 and #6 stand out from the others with the different bezel pattern. It could be just to the way that the images were rendered, but the others look a bit flat in tone compared to the detailing on the dial.


----------



## Jaybible

Nice looking watch. No.1 is definitely my favourite. As previously mentioned I do see the nautilus look but it's very minimal.

If i was to change anything it would be the second hand or the indices, they don't really match. Also, if the above image influenced the crown design then i think i'd slightly taper the crown.

Do you have any images from different views? It would be nice to see the bezel from a the side. Is it an outer radius? or a slight chamfer and radius?

You've done great work. how long has the design process taken? I think a quite render in something like keyshot with proper texture and lighting would make all the difference.


----------



## BavarianZHP

If you're think between NH38A or 9015, No question I'd vote for the 9015. I'd even say if you're serious you should up to the SW200 or better. I wouldn't go with the NH38A or NH35 because you'd be able to keep the watch thin and the sweeping second with be smoother with the 9015 or SW200. Plus, this is a luxury watch right? Keep in mind luxury watch seekers aren't looking for cheap luxury watches. For divers, it's alright but cheap and luxury do not go hand in hand well at all. Your target audience will be looking for quality finishing and movements in a thin package. I'd probably think about adding in subtle minute markers (so you can accurately tell and set the time) but totally up to you. Otherwise it's a nice Nautilus-like design. Good luck!


----------



## Woolrich

I prefer watches with the date so glad to hear it’s in consideration for the future. 

+1 for adding a bit more text under “automatic”

I think you need to try and keep this watch on the thinner side if possible (ie needs to fit under the cuff nicely). 

Sapphire crystal is preferred. I would pay the extra money to have sapphire over mineral.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

BavarianZHP said:


> If you're think between NH38A or 9015, No question I'd vote for the 9015.


Yup, absolutely. I guess the question is what price you can get them at compared to a NH38A.


----------



## Georgy_Karas

Hey guys !

We are very close to get our first samples, guys !
So final movement is 9015, thickness is 10mm - we tried our best to keep watch as slim as possible and we used some tricks in design to achieve it. Diameter is 42mm.
Please check our final renders and let us know your opinion !


----------



## Georgy_Karas

Jaybible said:


> Nice looking watch. No.1 is definitely my favourite. As previously mentioned I do see the nautilus look but it's very minimal.
> 
> If i was to change anything it would be the second hand or the indices, they don't really match. Also, if the above image influenced the crown design then i think i'd slightly taper the crown.
> 
> Do you have any images from different views? It would be nice to see the bezel from a the side. Is it an outer radius? or a slight chamfer and radius?
> 
> You've done great work. how long has the design process taken? I think a quite render in something like keyshot with proper texture and lighting would make all the difference.


Hello,
So it took me a while to answer you with images from different view 
You can see renders in my last post, please leave your feedback.
Design process of this model took us something like 3-4 months, but also we got 3 more models designed already for the model range of next 2 years, can't wait to show them all !


----------



## JimFava

Georgy_Karas said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> We are very close to get our first samples, guys !
> So final movement is 9015, thickness is 10mm - we tried our best to keep watch as slim as possible and we used some tricks in design to achieve it. Diameter is 42mm.
> Please check our final renders and let us know your opinion !
> 
> View attachment 14195315
> 
> View attachment 14195341


Like the dial, but the B is too reminicient of Breitling to me.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb

I like #3 and #6 as the color combinations work well together. The rose gold looks good too but is off putting to a pretty large segment of watch buyers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karriope

That does look nice. Still feel the logo kinda feels out of place with the rest of the indices but the case does look pretty sleek from that angle. It's good that it's thin! It's dressy so that suits it.


----------



## coachstu

It's a good design, but doesn't seem to work well with black face and colored bezel. I do really like the first one. Black face stainless bezel. Very nice.


----------



## kennkez

What's the material on the bezel? Is that ceramic or rubber? Or just coating on the steel?


----------



## Fredette

I prefer a thicker case but there are tons who like a thinner watch. 42 mm is a good size and the watches are very clean looking. What's the price point?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ProdCastDesign

Nice clean watch, as the top marker is the logo i would embraile it more at the hight of the rest of the markers..


----------



## CASE2112

Nice look. Yet, the dial design is reminiscent of many existing watch faces regardless of the 12 o'clock logo. I agree with earlier comments regarding the placement of the company name on the dial face - it appears tight, perhaps you could adjust the tracking of the type? The bezel, however, adds a classic look that sets it apart from the general crowd - IMO. I prefer the stainless model.


----------



## Georgy_Karas

Karriope said:


> That does look nice. Still feel the logo kinda feels out of place with the rest of the indices but the case does look pretty sleek from that angle. It's good that it's thin! It's dressy so that suits it.


Thanks ! Actually logo index is the same size with the rest of indices, but many people say to us that is too big. I don't know we'll see how it looks on samples, they should arrive very soon



coachstu said:


> It's a good design, but doesn't seem to work well with black face and colored bezel. I do really like the first one. Black face stainless bezel. Very nice.


Thanks for your opinion!



kennkez said:


> What's the material on the bezel? Is that ceramic or rubber? Or just coating on the steel?


It's ceramic insert



Fredette said:


> I prefer a thicker case but there are tons who like a thinner watch. 42 mm is a good size and the watches are very clean looking. What's the price point?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you! Price point is $550 - $600


----------



## Georgy_Karas

CASE2112 said:


> Nice look. Yet, the dial design is reminiscent of many existing watch faces regardless of the 12 o'clock logo. I agree with earlier comments regarding the placement of the company name on the dial face - it appears tight, perhaps you could adjust the tracking of the type? The bezel, however, adds a classic look that sets it apart from the general crowd - IMO. I prefer the stainless model.


Thank you for your opinion! Regarding the typeface etc., I'll share this info with my team, it might help us


----------



## ProdCastDesign

Georgy_Karas said:


> Hello,
> So it took me a while to answer you with images from different view
> You can see renders in my last post, please leave your feedback.
> Design process of this model took us something like 3-4 months, but also we got 3 more models designed already for the model range of next 2 years, can't wait to show them all !


Hi, in my opinion the case needs more bend for more comfortable wearing did you make a 3d print? That will tell you a lot...


----------



## lynntonyd

I do like the shape and I feel that it is a nice smooth well executed concept. However I will add that the case brings to mind Linde Werdelin. When I fist saw the design inspiration I expected to see an outrageous concept like the MBandF or even Urwerk. Please take these comments as the constructive notes they are intended.


----------



## SpaceLuxury

Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

Not my style, but I think those are gorgeous -- especially variations 3 and 6. The texture on the bezel is really striking.


----------



## bolts40

#1 looks pretty good but without a date window, it's not for me. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb

any updates?


----------



## Georgy_Karas

ProdCastDesign said:


> Hi, in my opinion the case needs more bend for more comfortable wearing did you make a 3d print? That will tell you a lot...


Hello, of course we did a 3d print before we started any kind of manufactoring. Now we got the final sample with us and watch wears very comfortably.



SpaceLuxury said:


> Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!



Meatshield the Yeti said:


> Not my style, but I think those are gorgeous -- especially variations 3 and 6. The texture on the bezel is really striking.


Thank you !


----------



## Georgy_Karas

supawabb said:


> any updates?


Yes, actually we got now 2 of 6 samples ready, I've attached some photos of them. But still a ton of work to do


----------



## Karriope

Those photos appear to do it much more justice than the renderings. The proportions seem more right in the photographs.
I personally think the logo medallion should actually be larger though.

Are those working prototypes? The hands are in the same spot in all of the shots...


----------



## Georgy_Karas

Karriope said:


> Those photos appear to do it much more justice than the renderings. The proportions seem more right in the photographs.
> I personally think the logo medallion should actually be larger though.
> 
> Are those working prototypes? The hands are in the same spot in all of the shots...


Thanks for your opinion. These are finale samples with miyota 9039, and yes - they are working of course 
We just had to stop mvmt by pulling out the crown, otherwise second hand could be blurry because of the shutter speed (I'm not really into photography, but this is how I remember it)
But thanks for your note, on next photoshoot we'll try to change hands position 3-4 times through out the shooting day


----------



## Georgy_Karas

Hey guys, we've got 2 next models recently, unfortunately we don't have any professional photos yet, but here is photo of rose gold model that I've made with my phone.
Difference is that they got steel bezel, instead of ceramic one.


----------



## Karriope

Georgy_Karas said:


> Thanks for your opinion. These are finale samples with miyota 9039, and yes - they are working of course
> We just had to stop mvmt by pulling out the crown, otherwise second hand could be blurry because of the shutter speed (I'm not really into photography, but this is how I remember it)
> But thanks for your note, on next photoshoot we'll try to change hands position 3-4 times through out the shooting day


It's not strictly a problem, but I thought maybe they were not functioning prototypes because it didn't look like the crown was at time-set position and the time was always the same.
As for shutter speed, unless you're taking shots longer than 1/60 it's not likely there will be significant blur of the seconds hand. At speeds that might cause that kind of blur I'd expect your model to be a bigger cause of blur!


----------



## andrea__81

These do look good. I'd be curious to see a prototype of #4, with the brownish/burgundy bezel.


----------



## Leszek Kralka

Georgy_Karas said:


> Hello Guys !
> 
> We want to know what different people think about those designs. We need your opinion guys!


Very nice - well done


----------



## dino888

looks great!!!


----------



## supawabb

Georgy_Karas said:


> Yes, actually we got now 2 of 6 samples ready, I've attached some photos of them. But still a ton of work to do
> 
> View attachment 14582035
> 
> 
> View attachment 14582041


Looking good so far.


----------



## CLP

The case design is very nice, and being lugless actually helps make the design more unique.

One thing I think no one has asked up to this point: since it is lugless, is the strap attachment proprietary, or will you be able to change to other straps easily? 

It looks like the included strap is rubber, but leather or even NATO/perlon may work quite well with this case design.


----------



## Georgy_Karas

CLP said:


> The case design is very nice, and being lugless actually helps make the design more unique.
> 
> One thing I think no one has asked up to this point: since it is lugless, is the strap attachment proprietary, or will you be able to change to other straps easily?
> 
> It looks like the included strap is rubber, but leather or even NATO/perlon may work quite well with this case design.


Thanks for your opinion! Strap is attached to the case by screws, we placed a steel screw bar inside strap, connection is super stiff. And so yeah it's proprietary.
But we'll release a ton of different straps, for example we now working on calf strap, python strap, Velcro strap and some very interesting materials that I can't talk about now.​


----------



## Georgy_Karas

supawabb said:


> Looking good so far.





Leszek Kralka said:


> Very nice - well done


Thank you! I really hope we'll launch very soon.


----------



## slippinjimmy

I am late to the party, but glad i stopped by....Team Brilon should be proud of the work they have accomplished. You guys have come a long way and I really like the evolution from your first rendering to prototype. The original design posted , did not do anything for me. The watches you posted months later, especially the steel, look great though. Brilon put a new twist, or should I say edge, on a somewhat over copied design style. The ability to change straps of exotic and differing materials and bracelets (hopefully?), will add another dimension to the aesthetic of the watch which can move between sport and dress effortlessly. If I had any criticism it would be, as sounded by others, the 12 marker. The use of the logo "B" is another unique and progressive design feature, and though sizing and relation to the other markers are mostly proportionate, I can't help but feel slightly disenchanted with design of the marker itself. The "B" 12 is the first thing you notice as you view the dial, and it lacks the sexiness that it deserves as the "crown" on the head of an otherwise handsome face. I hope Brilon doesn't take offense, they have designed a refreshingly new watch in what can be, at times, a monotonous industry in regards to design. Good fortune to the team and I hope we will all be included as the journey continues.


----------



## Georgy_Karas

slippinjimmy said:


> I am late to the party, but glad i stopped by....Team Brilon should be proud of the work they have accomplished. You guys have come a long way and I really like the evolution from your first rendering to prototype. The original design posted , did not do anything for me. The watches you posted months later, especially the steel, look great though. Brilon put a new twist, or should I say edge, on a somewhat over copied design style. The ability to change straps of exotic and differing materials and bracelets (hopefully?), will add another dimension to the aesthetic of the watch which can move between sport and dress effortlessly. If I had any criticism it would be, as sounded by others, the 12 marker. The use of the logo "B" is another unique and progressive design feature, and though sizing and relation to the other markers are mostly proportionate, I can't help but feel slightly disenchanted with design of the marker itself. The "B" 12 is the first thing you notice as you view the dial, and it lacks the sexiness that it deserves as the "crown" on the head of an otherwise handsome face. I hope Brilon doesn't take offense, they have designed a refreshingly new watch in what can be, at times, a monotonous industry in regards to design. Good fortune to the team and I hope we will all be included as the journey continues.


Thank you! These kind of words really help us to keep pushing it!


----------



## bamadadof3

Georgy_Karas said:


> Material is SS 316L, yeah, but also we think about forged carbon as well - for black model
> Size is 41 mm
> We are still arguing about Movement, I think more likely it will be NH38A, but also we think about 9015 - what is better for your opinion and why ?
> 
> 1. Of course, I can come up with an incredibly deep and long story about brand name which mostly will be a pure lie, that what a lot of brands do. To be true this is just nice and stylish word that in my opinion esthetically corresponds to the core idea of our design.
> 2. Because we want to keep it simple for now. In future we will add this option
> 
> Personally i don't think that is look much like Nautilus. I mean really - the only thing that might be same is those "ears".
> 
> Thanks for your opinion !
> 
> We need opinion because it's not that smart to start production without knowing what your potential customer thinks about your product. Absolutely agree about white dial, we'll keep only 3 combinations in total and none of them will be with white dial or strap.
> Size is 41mm, lug to lug 48,5mm. Movement NH38A or 9015, bezel is ceramic and in black version (3 and 6) is a slate stone. Date function will be offered in future, yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamadadof3

I would for sure go with the 9015 simply for the 28,000. Sweeping hands on a simplistic style dial I think will help it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan05

Not sure about the hooded lugs either. For someone with a smaller wrist size, these lugs only make the watch look even larger. Good luck!


----------



## tritongh

It looks a lot like a Nautilus. Also, the batons have less "silver" around them than the hands have around the lume.


----------



## De Wolfe

Not original nor its straight copy cat, thats my honest opinion; doesn't look bad overall, what would play a factor next is the size and how it sits on the wrist.


----------



## Konliner

Excellent ! But I don't like the one with red/maroon/burgundy bezel. It looks too gloomy.


----------



## Holdenitdown

Karriope said:


> I'm not sure I see the inspiration link, but I feel a bit of Genta-ism here. It's tasteful, I think perhaps the logo marker could be more integrated, it feels like an afterthought. I like the handset, but if you can do bi-color lume I think it might make some sense to have a dimmer or different color lume for the tail pip.


I agree with the logo marker comment. It doesn't quite fit. I love the watch and would dig the logo placement were it more angular, doubling as a marker.


----------



## walt hamm

Reminds me of a cross between Hublot and Patek Nautilus "homage". 

As a side note, I was immediately turned off by: "me and my team". I know it sounds picky but it is difficult to get past that grammatical error.


----------



## adam_svt

I like the simplicity of the design


----------



## neilwatch

Georgy_Karas said:


> Hello Guys !
> 
> For the last few months, me and my team, have spent a huge amount of time in a completely new task for us. In our daily boring lives, we run boring IT & ECOM businesses, but lately we started a new company, our own microbrand and oh, god - it's so much fun in doing it. Well, I had dreamed about it for the last few years, and finally we are getting closer to real product.
> 
> We had a lot of concepts and variations of how our watch should look like, more than 15 case designs, but all started from this very small Mood Board:
> 
> View attachment 13860163
> 
> 
> And this is what we came to - 3-Hand Watch, Low-light sandblasted Finish on the case, Decorative ceramic bezel, High quality rubber band. It is the final design, 6 different combinations:
> 
> View attachment 13860165
> View attachment 13860167
> View attachment 13860169
> View attachment 13860171
> View attachment 13860173
> View attachment 13860175
> 
> 
> We want to know what different people think about those designs. We need your opinion guys!


They are beautiful. Nice and simple and easy to read.


----------



## Stevies

In my opinion, it’s almost impossible to design a watch that’s wearable and not have a design point makes it vaguely look like one or another iconic brand. I think the simplicity is great but it seems to lack something striking, something to get your blood flowing, something that pops. Can’t put my finger on it. Maybe it’s the B in the 12 position, it seems dwarfed by the indices beside it. Might be better in the logo area but that’s just me. In the end, you won’t please everyone on this forum. Looking forward to see the final product. Good luck!


----------

